# New Puppy... Big and Fluffy!



## Jill (May 23, 2012)

Harvey and I are getting a new addition.

We plan to call him "Dozer" at this time, but not sure if that will stick. He is 3/4 Pyrenees and 1/4 Lab, and looks like he will be a big boy.

He was born on April 11 in Alabama. A FB / Horsey friend has him and she is bringing him to WV where we will pick him up on 6/14 if all goes according to plan...

We're planning to take him to puppy training classes at Petsmart. Those look like fun and I think H and I will enjoy it along with our new fur child. Thinking the new boy will be a great part of our family and a good guardian, too.

So excited!!! Thanks for letting me share






Here he is, at a little shy of 6wks old:


----------



## Minimor (May 23, 2012)

Aww, what a cute fellow, and I love that coloring!


----------



## Sonya (May 23, 2012)

Congrats Jill and H....he is soooo cute!


----------



## Mona (May 23, 2012)

Oh my gosh...he is sooooooo cute Jil! Just beautiful! CONGRATULATIONS on your new addition!


----------



## chandab (May 23, 2012)

Congrats! The new furkid is just too cute.


----------



## Jill (May 23, 2012)

Thanks



I've had puppy fever BAD since my mom and dad got two Cavachon puppies (named Tag & Chase)... looking forward to raising another fur baby and spoiling him rotten!!!

Tag & Chase, it's all their fault



I get to see them 2-3 times a week and love them like my own, but then, that's how it should be. They're my "brothers" if you ask me, Harvey, Mom or Dad!


----------



## Equuisize (May 23, 2012)

Ohhhhh Jill - puppy breath!!!

He's such a darling pup! Look at that face and look at those *feet*!

How can you even stand waiting till June 14th??!! I'd be planning a road trip LOL


----------



## Riverrose28 (May 23, 2012)

OMG! Too cute! Congratulations, we had a yellow lab pyenese cross many yrs. ago that my youngest daughter showed 4-H, her name was suger, she lived to be 14 yrs. old and weighed 120 lbs, but never fat. She was a great dog, I think your guy will be also. Sorry for the spelling. (thought I would add that just in case the spelling police were on-line.)


----------



## Jill (May 23, 2012)

Thanks you two





I'd love to have him today, but it's more than 600 miles and my client calendar is pretty full and Saturdays for me are tied up with the radio show... Plus, the three weeks will give us plenty of time to puppy proof the house. I've been shopping for his toys and equipment, which sort of helps and sort of makes me wish he was already here!

I hope he will have a long life like Sugar. We haven't ever had a "giant" dog ourselves. Our collie is the bigges dog we've had. I like what I've read about the GP's and of course, know that labs are great dogs





Hoping we can acclimate everyone smoothly. Especially Watson and Wilson (shih-tzu's). They're my heart children, and especially Watson is also my shadow and BFF. I told Harvey we'll have to give him extra attention, but Harvey said he didn't think there was any way (as in, he is already the center of attention). I'm sure there's going to be a period of adjustment but hoping it will be smooth and with minimal jealous feelings for the other fur kids.


----------



## Sterling (May 23, 2012)

Aw Jill he's precious!



Makes me want to cuddle and kiss that puppy nose.


----------



## REO (May 24, 2012)

OMG I WANT him!!!!!! I'm in love!!!! Congrats on your puppy!


----------



## Charley (May 24, 2012)

Congratulations!! He's adorable!


----------



## sundancer (May 24, 2012)

awwww too cute!!!! What a cute cuddly puppy!!!

Enjoy!!

Julie Flanigan

Victory Pass Stable

Maine


----------



## Jill (May 24, 2012)

thanks guys



We're counting the days!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (May 24, 2012)

OMG!!! He's freakin' adorable!! I love him and I bet you will LOVE having him!!! Congratulations.


----------



## Katiean (May 24, 2012)

So sweet Jill! He looks like some of my Brandi's brothers and sisters. Here is Brandi as a puppy.






here is Brandi as a teen.






She doesn't just lounge in the house. She hears everything that goes on outside and takes care of it. She now weighs about 120lbs.


----------



## Jill (May 28, 2012)

We're counting the days!!! I got a video of him the other day





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YgSP-X4usA4


----------



## chandab (May 28, 2012)

He's just too cute.


----------



## LAminiatures (May 29, 2012)

How sweet! What a lucky puppy.


----------



## Jill (May 29, 2012)

2 weeks and 2 days... not that we're counting


----------



## vickie gee (May 29, 2012)

And how many hours?


----------



## Jill (May 30, 2012)

Approximately 361! We plan to leave really early in the morning, so we can get him as early as possible that day. I think it's about a 275 mile drive. I'm so excited and i kniw H is, too. We've been telling Watson and Wilson all about their new big little brother. I think.they're the ones who might be the most jealous.


----------



## LAminiatures (May 31, 2012)

As my nephew would say " So how many sleeps and a wake up." LOL


----------



## Jill (Jun 1, 2012)

Let's see... I think it's 13 sleeps and an early wakeup to go now


----------



## Jill (Jun 8, 2012)

Now it's only 6 sleeps and a wake up! This weekend, H and I are finishing "puppy proofing" the areas Dozer will be in (we also have a puppy play pen and crate for him) and going to give our other dogs baths so they're all spiffy for their brother's homecoming. We're so excited!!!


----------



## Hosscrazy (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm sooooo excited for you!!!! Talk about unbelievably CUTE!!!!!!!!!! Look forward to seeing more pictures!

Liz N.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Jun 11, 2012)

Jill, just a few more days til puppy breath!


----------



## Jill (Jun 12, 2012)

Only about another 48 hours!!!! ... I had trouble sleeping last night worrying Watson will have hurt feelings. I kept petting him and telling him he is always going to be my favorite and my best friend. I think Watson wanted to say "Mom! Please leave me alone so I can sleep!"



:wub


----------



## Miniv (Jun 12, 2012)

Add me to the list of wanting to see pictures when you get him home!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Jun 12, 2012)

Jill said:


> Only about another 48 hours!!!! ... I had trouble sleeping last night worrying Watson will have hurt feelings. I kept petting him and telling him he is always going to be my favorite and my best friend. I think Watson wanted to say "Mom! Please leave me alone so I can sleep!"
> 
> 
> 
> :wub


I can TOTALLY see you doing this!!! And I agree...Watson was so like "I know mom. Now can I go to sleep???"


----------



## Jill (Jun 13, 2012)

We're leaving very early tomorrow morning! I looked on FaceBook and Christy (who we're getting Dozer from) posted this shot of him on his way up from Alabama. OMG, I cannot wait lay some hugs on him!


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 13, 2012)

Aww bless him - I bet you cant wait to have that first cuddle. Safe journey!


----------



## vickie gee (Jun 13, 2012)

Wishing you an enjoyable trip and safe travel. I know you said he will be in obedience training. Basic obedience training totally failed with our female anatolian shepherd . The trainers do not understand livestock guardians. I know your guy is part lab. I had the joy of having a yellow lab as my best friend for 10 years and never ever ever have I known anyone/anything so faithful. Hoping you get the best of guardian/friend from your guy. I get tickled when I compare the lab we had to our anatolian shepherds. The lab would play fetch all day long and sleep in my bed every night if I let him. He would hike ten miles with me and sleep outside my tent. He rode in the back of my pickup unrestrained everywhere I went and knew he was to "stay". I could throw a rock off the party barge and he would disappear at the bottom of the water until he was able to bring me back that rock. The anatolians do not fetch. They are only able to "stay" for a short time and invariably will see a threat that needs checked out even if it is a hawk so high up in the sky that radar cannot detect it. They protect and they are nocturnal. To put it mildly they are LOUD. If they are not minding it is because they know something we don't know and thus we have to sleep with earplugs in and a loud fan on every single night. That being said, most of our neighbors have been hit with crime and we have not been. I hope your guy has the best of the traits of guardian and retriever. If the guardian side ever seems to prevail too much please contact me and I can recommend some pretty good books and websites on training. My husband knows a couple of people that he has called to be his Cesar Milan when the dogs seem to be too hard headed. Each time it has been a case of that the dogs are just doing what they are programmed to do and we had to be programmed to convey to them what we expect out of them. Good luck on your new little prince and if ever his behavior baffles you let me know and I will hook you up with my husband. Be warned! He can talk dogs till the cows come home.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Jun 13, 2012)

Can't wait!!!


----------



## chandab (Jun 14, 2012)

Jill said:


> We're leaving very early tomorrow morning! I looked on FaceBook and Christy (who we're getting Dozer from) posted this shot of him on his way up from Alabama. OMG, I cannot wait lay some hugs on him!


Look at that little sweety. Bet you don't sleep tonight.


----------



## Jill (Jun 14, 2012)

We've been on our way for 2hrs


----------



## SampleMM (Jun 14, 2012)

Safe travels, Jill and H. It's always so exciting when we add to our family. Looking forward to pics. I love your parent's new puppies too. I have never heard of that breed.


----------



## Jill (Jun 14, 2012)

Phew! We've been home awhile, fed the horses, etc.

Dozer slept nearly the entire ride home and I was worried with him sleeping so much BUT when we got home, he ate a LOT of puppy food and had a blast rough housing in the yard with our other dogs. He was VERY happy to see he has brothers and sisters! And they all seem to think he's pretty cool, too. He's in his puppy pen now resting and I think I'm gonna take a shower! ... I'm sooo tired but not in a bad way





I took a couple shots of him with my phone on the way home. He's bigger than I thought he'd be and, well... go figure -- even cuter in person



Tomorrow he has a morning appointment with the vet (puppy check / shots) and will then meet his Grand Parents (my mom and dad) AND their dogs, including their little cavachons. Should be a fun day


----------



## Jill (Jun 14, 2012)

Vickie, thank you so much for your insight on guardian dogs. We have not ever had one before. We plan to do puppy classes with him but not until he settles in. Maybe I will re-evaluate? Thank you for what you've posted and I may be bending your ear down the road!!!


----------



## Jill (Jun 15, 2012)

Got a shot of him in his play pen last night. It's crazy how little time it takes to fall in love


----------



## SampleMM (Jun 15, 2012)

Oh Jill, Dozer is completely adorable.


----------



## jacks'thunder (Jun 15, 2012)

:wub





Oh I LOVE him! He's handsome!!


----------



## Sterling (Jun 15, 2012)

He is absolutely precious!



I had a sweet mental picture of him happily playing with all his "siblings". Sounds like a happy household to me.


----------



## Jill (Jun 15, 2012)

He does love his brothers and sisters and he loves the yard. He isn't as happy yet inside... I think he wants to marry Kelsey when he grows up!





















And at the vet's this morning, he was a hit and actually seemed to like the visit. He weighed in at 18 pounds and is 9wks old:


----------



## Helicopter (Jun 15, 2012)

Aaaawwww precious baby.


----------



## Sterling (Jun 15, 2012)

OMGosh that last pic just makes me want to kiss that widdle puppy nose!


----------



## Jill (Jun 16, 2012)

He is doing so much better today with being an "inside" dog. We've been alternating his time indoors with outdoors (where he is very happy and confident). Gosh, it's crazy how fast you can fall in love with a puppy. I just want to make him happy and keep him safe forever


----------



## Equuisize (Jun 17, 2012)

OMGosh I think you showed tremendous restraint on waiting a whole 9 weeks for him!

Harvey is probably lucky you didn't go down there, stay in a hotel so you could see him

every day till he was old enough to travel home. LOL

Precious pup!


----------



## lvponies (Jun 17, 2012)

He is just so doggone cute!! Love his puppy belly!!


----------



## Boss Mare (Jun 17, 2012)

Aw, congrats Jill! He has the sweetest eyes!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Jun 18, 2012)

Totally stinkin adorable!!


----------



## Jill (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks everyone. It's going to be hard to leave him today when I go to the office ;( He is doing so well with house and crate training and really coming out of his shell. He's such a sweet baby


----------



## Jill (Jun 23, 2012)

H got some nice pictures of Dozer today @ 10wks old. He is fitting in so well! Thankfully, at least so far, he's not nocturnal! And sleeps through the night in his crate (in our bedroom). He needs to learn, though, NOT to pull our little dogs around by the tail. They find that very unimpressive


----------



## Mona (Jun 23, 2012)

Jill, he is absolutely BEAUTIFUL!!


----------



## chandab (Jun 23, 2012)

Jill said:


> He needs to learn, though, NOT to pull our little dogs around by the tail. They find that very unimpressive


As far as Dozer is concerned they are just moving chew toys...

See:






And, Dozer is just too cute.


----------



## Jill (Jun 29, 2012)

Thanks, Mona and Chanda. He is growing and changing SO fast. And is so easy to love!

Yesterday, 11wks Old:


----------



## mini123 (Jun 30, 2012)

How darn cute!!!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Jill (Jul 4, 2012)

Thanks





I wanted to share a couple from yesterday to keep up the "timeline" of Dozer growing up. Pictured yesterday at almost 12wks. I think I see the changes every single day in him. AND he already knows how to "sit" when told. When he is done with his shots, I think we are going to do puppy classes with him (I think we'd all enjoy it!). He is one happy, happy "little" guy -- but it's not easy to get good pictures of him as he wants to be right where you are and it's hard to get far enough away from him to get a shot




















^ not wearing a lot of drool -- he's a water NUT! We need to get him a kiddie pool





Can you see his extra toes in the back? He's got fancy feet


----------



## chandab (Jul 4, 2012)

Jill, he will love a kiddie pool. I need to get our dogs' pool back out of the barn rafters and fill it for the summer. Hubby's dog will dip her front feet in the water bucket and splash if we don't fill the doggie pool. [We do have a creek, but its too far from the house on a hot day for the dogs to want to go that far.] You might have to show him what the pool is all about, for some reason, the switch from water bucket to pool takes a time or two.


----------



## Jill (Jul 6, 2012)

I think we're going to get his pool this weekend. He loves to play in his water bowl and he sticks his paws in it, too. I don't mind it when he does that outside, but am less impressed when he does it inside!!!

He went to the vets for boosters yesterday. He is so laid back and calm! He weighed in at 26 pounds and is 12wks old now.


----------



## sfmini (Jul 6, 2012)

Jill, he is freaking adorable! Vickie, is it you that we got Toby from all those years ago? I am thinking it is you.

Vickie is dead on about the Anatolians and training, they have a higher calling. As a breed they are much closer to being feral than most domesticated breeds. In Turkey, they are actually on their own in the mountains with their flocks for long periods of time with no humans and they have to think and work independently so they do what they think they need to when they think they need to. Toby does know how to sit and shake hands but that is it. The biggest problem we have had with the Anatolians is that they think their territory is much larger than our farm and we weren't able to keep them on the property and no funding to cover the place with invisible fencing. Until recently, invisible fence wasn't a great option anyway as Anatolians have been known to go just to the spot where the collar beeps the warnings and waits until the battery goes dead and then goes on their merry way. Now the collars beep and then shock so the dogs can't run down the batteries.

Toby is quite old now for such a large breed and can't tolerate extreme temperatures any more so he has been in the house at times in the winter and is in now. What I find really odd is he has never had an accident even going for many hours without going outside, and he was never house trained. Also, his hearing is outstanding which is amazing for an oldie as hearing is usually the first thing to go in an old dog. We do feel really bad, we discovered that he is terrified of thunderstorms. All those years living outside and we had no idea! He was loud, all night announcing his presence to the world. The coyotes never go near our barn, but now the old boy has pretty much retired, only coming out to charge at the much hated UPS man, and he does bark when a car carrying a dog arrives in our driveway at Christmas time (we sell Christmas Trees). His lovely temperament has been perfect for us as any of our customers can visit and love on him, even tiny itty kiddies and we don't worry, but now that he isn't really interested in guarding we are trying to decide what to do next. The dog warden called us a few months ago with a stray anatolian mix but unless we can do the invisible fencing and be sure the dog would be stable with the horses and welcome people, we don't want to take a chance. The anatolian we had before him had to be locked up during Christmas tree sale time as she was not at all good with strangers.

That lab mix with Anatolian sounds interesting if the Lab can tone down the Anatolian nature.

Jill, can't wait to see more pictures as your baby grows. Just keep in mind these dogs do tend to have their own definitions of their territory.


----------



## Jill (Jul 6, 2012)

He's 3/4 Great Pyrenees though and 1/4 lab. Are Pyrenees realated to Anatolians? He's crate trained, sleeps through the night, etc. So far, he seems like a totally normal (well, clearly way above average LOL) puppy. Thrives on praise and fit into our family routine pretty seemlessly.


----------



## sfmini (Jul 6, 2012)

I think Pyrs are more domestic than some of the other LGD breeds. Your experience will be interesting to follow.


----------



## Jill (Jul 10, 2012)

Almost 13wks. He got his first "serious" scolding today and he said he didn't know his mommy could talk so mean




But he got over it fast




















^^^ He has very faint "freckles" on his socks, which is just like a dog we used to have years ago who meant a lot to H and I. We thought he was colored just like her except she had speckled feet then we found out, he does, too


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Jul 10, 2012)

Oh my, how could you scold that face. He's just about as cuddly looking as he could get and gets handsomer with every new picture.


----------



## Jill (Jul 12, 2012)

Thank you





I'm all excited this morning! He is 13wks old today and I have shown him a few times how to "shake hands". Not even 60 second sessions. He's known how to "sit" for a couple of weeks. This morning, I asked him to sit, then asked him "give me a shake" and he did!!! I praised him to the 9's and then re-verified a dozen times and he does know what "give me a shake" means! I'm sure this is a sign... He's got to be the smartest puppy ever (so says his mommy)


----------



## Helicopter (Jul 13, 2012)

He certainly know how to pose for the camera. Handsome, handsome boy.

He must have doubled in size since you got him home.

Darling little man.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Jul 13, 2012)

Jill said:


> He's got to be the smartest puppy ever (so says his mommy)


LOL, You aren't biased at all, he was for sure smart enough to catch himself a good owner and then wrap her around his little er... BIG paw






and then to figure out that he can stay on her good side by being darn cute.


----------



## Jill (Jul 15, 2012)

He got his weekend pictures just now, but it's been raining and it's too hard to get pictures of him inside. And he likes to run around in the rain! Look how long his legs are getting!!! 13wks + 2 days old:


----------



## Equuisize (Jul 16, 2012)

Wow he's growing up so fast. He's darling now but is sure going to be a

handsome fellow when he's an adult.

Are you sure his name isn't Stanley? LOL He sure looks like a Stanley


----------



## vickie gee (Jul 18, 2012)

Jody, it was not me you got an anatolian from although we did used to sell pups. I know there is a Vickie Hughes that is an expert on them, in fact we purchased her on-line book about training them.

Jill, as far as the two breeds being related the Great Pyrenees originated from the Kuvasz (Hungarian) and the Mareema sheepdog while the Anatolian is a Turkish mastiff. There is a terrific book that has valuable info on the breeds as well as the Akbash, Komondor, and Ovcharka. It is co-authored by David Sims and Orysia Dawrydiak and is titled Livestock Protection Dogs.


----------



## Jill (Jul 22, 2012)

Dozer has had a real break through, we think, in his house breaking and goes to the door to go outside and potty. He does it every time we turn around, but he's doing it so that's good! His "tricks" include sit, shake, and give me a kiss. He doesn't seem different than the other puppies we've raised. Really wants to please. He is rougher than I wish he was (bull in a china closet!) but kind and willing. Just a furry clown... 14wks old now and I'm not sure of his weight but he's one hefty puppy. He wasn't very cooperative this morning for picture taking. He just wanted to go back inside where he's even harder to photograph. One funny thing is that under the coffee table is his "go to" spot. He really shouldn't even fit under there anymore because he's too big. He wedges himself under it. I told him if he takes too long a nap, he may grow enough that he won't be able to extact himself w/o help!!!


----------



## Sterling (Jul 22, 2012)

He just keeps getting cuter and cuter! What a FACE!


----------



## chandab (Jul 22, 2012)

He's just so darn cute.


----------



## Jill (Oct 10, 2012)

It's been awhile, and he's grown a little



We took pictures of Dozer today. He is 6mos old and about 70 pounds. He is a GREAT dog, but I may be a tiny bit partial


----------



## chandab (Oct 10, 2012)

He's getting to be a rather handsome boy. And, I agree looks like he still has more growing to do.


----------



## Genie (Oct 11, 2012)

He's a "Bruiser"



....and still has some to go!


----------



## Jill (Oct 13, 2012)

From what our vet has said, Dozer will continue to grow until he is 6mos - 2yrs old, so we don't think he's all done yet! Just looking at him though............................... it's hard to think of him as a puppy still



. He's got one serious bark and is already noticeably taller than our collie. He loves to be babied and wants to climb as much as possible into my lap. A marshmallow with us



He sayd he doesn't understand why his mom and dad always pick up Watson, Wilson, Wiley, Whitney and Willow, yet they never pick him up and hold him like a baby



But stubborn, omg, he got a double does of that personality trait!!!


----------



## Sterling (Oct 13, 2012)

He's beautiful!


----------



## Jill (Jan 6, 2013)

H took some pictures of DOZER last week, at about 8.5 months old and approximately 100 pounds. OMG, when I look at his fuzzy puppy pictures again, I wish I could go back and cuddle him some more -- not that he's not frequently cuddled now! It just cracks me up that this huge boy loves to be snuggled as much as he does. He is SO protective and smart, and I don't think a dog has ever lived that has loved his crate (his bedroom) more. We have a baby gate up to our bedroom so the little dogs don't root around in the bed and if I don't latch it down and Dozer is in the house, he will open it and go right in his crate!

Here is Dozer now that he's a bit past his gangly stage:































PS His nickname / baby name is "Dosey Doe"


----------



## Carolyn R (Jan 6, 2013)

Jill. He is beautiful!


----------



## Helicopter (Jan 6, 2013)

Just a hunk-a-hunk-a-puppy love.


----------



## Sterling (Jan 7, 2013)

What a beautiful, beautiful boy Jill!


----------



## Jill (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks, Ladies


----------



## kassierae (Jan 9, 2013)

He is a very handsome boy! I sure wouldn't turn him away, that's for sure!


----------



## Lil Eowyn (Jan 14, 2013)

SO CUTE.


----------



## Shari (Jan 14, 2013)

HE is sooo adorable! Love his color.

Also plan on getting a LGD, once the whole property is fenced.


----------



## Jill (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks ladies! I'm so happy we have Dozer as our big baby


----------



## Jill (Apr 2, 2013)

ALMOST 1yo and looking good. Harvey and I love him a lot and I wanted to post an update on his maturation. He's a really good dog (our big fur son!):


----------



## Mona (Apr 2, 2013)

He is GORGEOUS Jill!


----------



## newtominis (Apr 2, 2013)

Ohhhhh he's cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We had an Old English Sheepdog when I was little. Big dogs are the best!


----------



## chandab (Apr 2, 2013)

Such a big, happy, handsome boy.


----------



## Jill (Apr 3, 2013)

Thanks you all



Dozer is a lot of fun to have as a furson





PS the craziest thing about him is his #1 favorite playmate is WYLIE, a 10# shih-tzu. He is nuts for her, and vice versa!!!


----------



## Sterling (Apr 3, 2013)

Aw Jill....he was such a beautiful little puppy and has grown into such a beautiful big boy. I love it that he's always smiling!


----------



## mickeymoto (Apr 3, 2013)

He is beautiful and looks so happy


----------



## Jill (Apr 3, 2013)

He smiles A LOT



We say he's our "goofus" but he's actually very smart -- just also very happy


----------



## Boss Mare (Apr 3, 2013)

Handsome, pup!


----------



## Jill (Apr 6, 2013)

Thanks, Michelle





Right now, we are trying to figure out what to do. We lost Kelsey on Monday. Honestly, a fist around my heart... Dozer would love a companion, which Kelsey was for him. He would be about to lose his mind if he could have an actual playmate (Kelsey wouldn't go there).

It would have to be a large puppy, we think for it to be ideal. I don't want to go though all that a new, BIG puppy involves.

I could sincerely use a magic wand.


----------



## Boss Mare (Apr 6, 2013)

Oh no! So sorry about Kelsey!!

I am sure you've already considered - adoption. Do some research and you just may be able to find the right big "pup" for your family..

Any certain breeds / mixes you're interested in? I work at Pet Valu and my partner works at Petco.. We have A LOT of adoption groups come through our stores and I could keep an eye out for you!


----------



## Jill (Apr 6, 2013)

Hey, Michelle



Yes, we are considering another big puppy, and would really prefer a mixed breed. We are interested in another Pyrenees cross, but haven't ruled any "biggie" out (and not totally sure we are going to get another dog -- the time to train is weighing heavily...).


----------



## susanne (Apr 6, 2013)

Jill, You might want to check out the National Great Pyrenees Rescue. PetFinder appears to have many Pyrenees and Pyr crosses available in Virginia (http://www.petfinder.com/pet-search?location=Virginia&animal_type=Dog&pet_breed=Great+yrenees&pet_age=&pet_gender=&startsearch=Go)

As for big puppy issues...we're counting the days until Norah sheds her baby teeth. She's neither a chewer nor a biter, but those teeth are still dangerous -- a cross between Jaws and Cujo! Other than that, she's just a big, energetic bundle of puppy kisses and klutzy cuddles.


----------



## Jill (Apr 18, 2013)

I'm always making up songs for the dogs, and was singing this weekend to the dogs a lot, especially one "new" song. There's a verse for each of the dogs, but I made a little postcard thing out of Dozer's pictures and his verse... I completely drove H up the wall with the song last weekend, so you know I'm excited to show him the picture later today






In case anyone else is goofy like me, maybe it will make you laugh a little, too. I'll spare you my special "I'm singing a dog song" voice, though!


----------

